# Joint Account - cheque book in single name, is this an issue?



## AQuery (28 Feb 2016)

My parents have a joint bank account. They use cheques for withdrawing money, paying bills etc.I have just seen that the cheques only have his name on them (for signature). He has always done the banking for them. Does this mean that only he can sign a cheque?

For information, my father is ill and is hospitalised - I just want to ensure that my mum isn't left with difficulties getting access to their money, and to see if there is anything she needs to do at this point. It is difficult to predict how my dad's health will change, but there is a dementia aspect to his illness which means that bringing in a cheque for him to sign isn't completely straightforward.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Cervelo (29 Feb 2016)

My parents were the same, his name only on the cheque but my mother was an authorised signature on the account. Check with the bank if your mother doesn't know.


----------



## trojan (29 Feb 2016)

Cervelo said:


> My parents were the same, his name only on the cheque but my mother was an authorised signature on the account. Check with the bank if your mother doesn't know.


For starters i think your mum should check with bank as to who can sign cheques. They very probably would not give this information to you but perhaps a signed authority from your mum to bank might be acceptable.  If it transpires either can sign i dont think the fact our dads name only is on the cheque is an issue. Anyway clarify with bank. I think you should talk to a solicitor re desirabity of getting an enduring power of attorney.


----------



## 44brendan (29 Feb 2016)

Power of attorney could be important generally if your Dad is likely to likely to have dementia problems. This should be addressed as early as possible with your solicitor.
Banks have a standard form for authorizing a 3rd party to sign on an account. Contact your bank today or call into a branch and get a copy of this form.

Sorry I just noted that the account is joint. In that case it doesn't matter whose name is on the cheque book. Either can sign on the account. Just clarify that it is in joint names.


----------



## thedaddyman (29 Feb 2016)

it probably shouldn't be an issue providing the mandate they signed for the account only requires his signature. After all, many businesses will have a trading name and numerous signatories and the definition of a cheque under the Bills of Exchange act states it must be signed. However it should be checked out and in particular if your father has dementia, he should not be asked to sign documents. That's a recipe for disaster and sad to say, plenty of cases of family members abusing that.


----------



## Seagull (3 Mar 2016)

In my case, my wife and I have a joint account, but we get our own cheque books, 1 with her name and 1 with mine.


----------

